# Ouch! Damn mod bug bites again.



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought the mod bug created symptoms similar to the common cold. You know, you catch it and a few days later you're over it. Hmmm! Turns out that it's more like having a terminal illness... LOL! When I first got my GTO I thought that a LPE CAI and MagnaFlow catback would be the only things that I change on the car. Yeah right!

*Here is where I currently stand on mods. And "YES!" there are plenty more to come.*
- MAGNAFLOW CATBACK WITH X-PIPE
- LPE COLD AIR INTAKE
- LPE GT2-3 CAMSHAFT WITH NEW SPRINGS AND PUSH RODS
- FORGED MANLEY CONNECTING RODS
- FORGED MAHLE PISTONS (10.5:1 CR,)
- MAGNUSON 112 SUPERCHARGER W/2.6” FRONT PULLEY
- NGK TR6 PLUGS
- MSD WIRES
- ELITE ENGINEERING CATCH CAN
- CRANKCASE BREATHER/FILTER
- 160 DEGREE T-STAT
- WALBRO 255 FUEL PUMP
- JBA CERAMIC COATED SHORTY HEADERS
- JBA MIDS W/HIGH FLOW CATS
- SPEC-3 CLUTCH AND FLYWHEEL
- STAINLESS STEEL BRAIDED REMOTE BLEED LINE
- STAINLESS STEEL BRAIDED CLUTCH LINE
- GMM RIPSHIFTER
- INLAND EMPIRE 1-PIECE ALUMINUM DRIVESHAFT
- BMR DRAG BAGS
- PEDDER’S REAR "0" DROP DRAG SPRINGS
- KENWOOD DDX512 STEREO HEAD UNIT
- INFINITY KAPPA 60.7CS 6.5” COMPONENT SPEAKERS (2 PAIR)
- INFINITY REFERENCE 5359A 5-CHANNEL AMPLIFIER
- BAZOOKA 8” SUBWOOFER _(REPLACED WITH 8" INFINITY SUB, HITS LIKE IT'S MUCH BIGGER)_
- ROCKFORD FOSGATE 1-FARAD CAPACITOR
*STEREO PICTURES; http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/my-new-stereo-set-up-17480/
TSW THRUXTONS WHEELS
- 19” X 8”, 40MM OFFSET FRONTS WITH 235/35 BFG KDW 2
- 19” X 9.5”, 48MM OFFSET REARS WITH 275/30 BFG KDW 2

What's funny (or sad depending on how you see it) is that I always tell myself and others that I'm done putting money into this car. Yeah right! Within the next few months, I'll be removing my trans to have some or all of these upgrades (Level V T56) done to it since it's been popping out of reverse from time to time. All of those upgrades won't be needed but since I'll have it torn apart, I may as well upgrade the parts that are suspect. After that, I will start saving for a Pedder's suspension package (not sure which one at this time). *GM4life* recently showed me his gauge pod set up and that's got may debit card trembling a little bit too. 

*Other things to consider:*
- Upgraded brake package
- Upgraded half shafts/stubs

*One important note to add.* I'm not married so spending the cash doesn't get questioned by someone who may think that buying a $500 purse makes more sense than buying a $500 parts for the car.

Someone please tell me that I'm not the only one that's got it bad when it comes to spending money on the ride.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. Execpt deploying with the Army in a few months. Wanna mod but don't wanna do it then let the car sit. Would rather do it when I get back. But heads are being done just just cause I got some free and have nothing to do on the weekends lol


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

The Mod Bug is a Nasy little devil, it just will not go away:

Here is what has been done to my 04 - 

all work done by me with 3 exceptions
- short block assembled by AMS Racing
- heads ported by Precision Motorsports of Florida
- alignment done by local shop

Current Mods include: 
Engine: 
408 Stroker LS1 Iron block - all black 
Lunati Forged Pistons - 11.50cr 
Cometic Head Gaskets - .051
Eagle Forged Crank 
AMS Racing Forged H-Beam Rods 
All ARP Bolts 
FAST 92mm manifold - ported by Precision Motorsports of Florida 
FAST 92mm throttle body from Jantzer Performance
100mm MAF from SNL Performance 
Kenne Bell Boost-A-Pump 
Scorpion Fuel Rails 
Russell hoses and fittings 
4" Inlet Tube and filter - Hardcore Style
Royal Purple Oil filter 
Royal Purple Oil 
Stock oil pump - P&P and shimmed by KPE 
NGK TR6XI Irridium Plugs 
DART 225 Stage 3 Heads 
- Ported / Coated by Precision Motorsports of Florida 
REV 2.06 / 1.60 valves 
Crane Dual Valve Springs 
REV Titanium retainers / spring seats 
PQ Series Shaft Mount Rocker Arms by PRW 
Valve cover extenders by UMI Performance 
Comp Cams Custom Length Pushrods - 7.150
Thunder Racing Custom 232/238 .613/.607 111LSA Cam 
SLP Dual Roller Cam Chain 
Taylor Thundervolt 50 Plug Wires 
Taylor wire protectors in blue 
SLP 25% underdrive pulley 
Meziere Waterpump w/ 170 degree thermostat 
Kooks 1-3/4 Long Tube Headers 
Kooks HiFlow Catted Mid-Tubes 
SW 04/05 Conversion Cat-Back Modified 
Flowmaster 40s in the 05/06 location 
Exhaust cutouts in the stock muff location 
Tuned by Klaus Performance Engineering

Driveline: 
Noltec Poly Engine Mounts (New Style) 
Textralia OZ700 Clutch / Z-Grip / Steel Billet Flywheel 
RPM Transmission Stage V T56 Tranmission 
Custom Poly Trans Mount 
B&M Sport Shifter 
BMR Driveline Loop 
Harrop Differential Cover 
DiffTechnics 3.73 Gears 
Kaaz Differential 
Royal Purple Synchromax 
DiffTechnics 1 piece Stub to Hub CV Shafts

Suspension: 
H&R Springs - 1.3" lower 
BMR Strut Tower Brace 
BMR SubFrame Rail Connectors 
Complete Noltec Catalog - NO Rubber! 
Pedders Chrome End Links 
Koni Adjustable in all 4 corners 
Hotchkis Swaybars front and rear 
Stainless Steel Brakelines 
PowerSlot Front and Rear Rotors 
Hawk Brake Pads (Front) 
EBC Green Pads (Rear) 
Nitto 555 245/front - 275/rear

Appearance: 
Chromed Factory 17" wheels 
Painted brake calipers 
35% Tint all around 
PFYC Exhaust Bumper Inserts 
Banshee Fiberglass Hood 
SAP Grills 
Front Splitter 
GTO Decals on the red calipers

Interior: 
Aeroforce guage 
Vacuum gauge 
PFYC Guage Pod 
JHP Door Lock Kit 
Massive Stereo Upgrade in progress


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOJer said:


> *The Mod Bug is a Nasty little devil*, it just will not go away:


Ain't that the truth. I haven't even scratched the surface of modding based on your list. Maybe my next mod should be a C6 Z06.  Sad thing is I'll drop more cash into it too.  I guess the only cure for the mod bug is a Toyota Prius.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Ain't that the truth. I haven't even scratched the surface of modding based on your list. Maybe my next mod should be a C6 Z06.  Sad thing is I'll drop more cash into it too.  I guess the only cure for the mod bug is a Toyota Prius.


Upgraded batteries, more effcient motor, CAI for the little engine, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Some of my mods are do overs as well. Like I had 3.91s but dropped to 3.73 to help stay off the rev limiter while Auto-xing. On my 2nd line lock, just took it off and sold it then changed my mind. I am on my 6th cam (but I like this one), my 4th intake manifold, 3rd set of valve springs, 3rd set of heads. Took off the 150 wet shot and sold it all.

The sibling to the mod bug is the "while I am in there" bug. That little bastard has kept my car off the road for the past year. But it should be out there this month as soon as the stereo is complete.

but every mod that has been done can be undone and I have all the original stuff down the original air cleaner and spark plugs. My wheels (the ones put away) are the "pink dot" wheels.....


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is the stereo equipment going in:
Pioneer AVIC-D3 
2 - JBL GTO 637 for the front doors 
2 - JBL GTO 627 for the back deck 
Pioneer PDX 4.100 for those 4 
2 - JL Audio 8W3 in custom boxes for the rear sides 
Pioneer PDX 2.150 for the JLs 
1 farad capacitor
have not yet bought the tweeters
XM Radio - pioneer bus
HD Radio - pioneer bus
Bluetooth - pioneer bus
iPod adapter


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOfer,

Sounds like you have one helluva set. I'd love to see some pics of your engine bay. I'm sure it nice.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> GTOfer,
> 
> Sounds like you have one helluva set. I'd love to see some pics of your engine bay. I'm sure it nice.


It's GTOJer as in Jerry.

As soon as I complete a small project under the hood, I will get some up. Black and Blue is the theme.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOJer said:


> It's GTOJer as in Jerry.
> 
> As soon as I complete a small project under the hood, I will get some up. Black and Blue is the theme.


I was trying to type fast to go somewhere. Sorry I butchered your name. 

I'll be waiting on those pics. Lata!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

If yous dont mind me askinfg how much hp have you put down and torque and do yous know your 1/4 times. Thanks


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> If yous dont mind me askinfg how much hp have you put down and torque and do yous know your 1/4 times. Thanks


516/500 to the ground. Haven't been to the track since my last dyno tune.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

No dyno yet but 11.41


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOJer said:


> No dyno yet but 11.41


How much better does the RPM transmission feel over stock? Is getting into reverse a lot easier now?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> How much better does the RPM transmission feel over stock? Is getting into reverse a lot easier now?


no issue getting into any gear. I thrashed the stock by going into 5th while spraying a 150 shot. I soon learned to stay in 4th. It shifts perfectly. I use a B&M that I have slightly modified.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Someone please tell me that I'm not the only one that's got it bad when it comes to spending money on the ride.


Yeah your the only one. I don't disclose my mods to the public, but I might type up my laundry list later.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Funny I said the same thing a year ago. Now the cars at Vengeance Racing as of yesterday.

Latest:

Melling Oil Pump
B&M Tranny Cooler
Yella Terra Roller Rockers

Hope to have it back the first of next week.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GM4life said:


> Yeah your the only one. I don't disclose my mods to the public, but I might type up my laundry list later.


Your mods aren't too far off of mine so you don't need to disclose 'em. I will.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can't remember all the stuff I did to my car because I can't.
Allright here I go:

*Engine:*
- MP112 Supercharger self portmatched snout, 2.9 pulley w/6.5psi boost
- LPE GT2-3 Camshaft
- LS6 Valvesprings
- Compcams hardend pushrods
- Compcams valve locks
- Pinned crank pulley
- Performance Products 80mm TB
- LPE 160 Thermostat
- MAF ends
- K&N drop in filter
- JBA Ti Ceramic coated headers
- Custom Magnaflow Catback with X-pipe
- E&E Catch Can
- GMM Ripshifter(Race)
- Russel Steel braded Fuel line(Removed)
- NGK TR-6 plugs
- MSD Wires
- Street & Dyno tuned
*Suspension & Braking:*
- BMR Dragbags
- Front and Rear Swaybar bushings
- Front and rear 06 Brakes
- Removed Rear dust shields
- Russel Steel braded brake lines
- ATE Superblue race brake fluid
- EBC Yellow Brake pads
*Exterior:*
- 18x8 BMW M6 replicas
- Front splitter
- Headlight Armor Yellow Fogs
- 06 Tail lamps
- Silverstar front turn signal bulbs
- Clear bra
*Interior:*
- Banshee gauge pod w/fuel pressure and Interceptor Scan gauge
- Kicker 6.5" subs
- Infiniti 6.5" 2ohm coaxles
- Poweracustic 800watt amp
- 1 farad Cap.
- Tint
- JHP Door lock kit
- Fire extingisher
*Sitting on the shelf:*
- Textrallia Exo-Skel dual disc clutch(from *6QTS11OZ*)
- Oil Filter Sandwich adaptor
- Remote steel braded clutch bleed line
- 2.7" pulley(from *6QTS11OZ*)
*Future mods:*
- Install clutch, ARP flywheel bolts, remote bleed line, steel braded clutch line, and throwout
- Oil cooler setup
- Oil temp gauge
- Fiberglass and repaint rear bumper cover
- Pedders Street II
- Fuel system upgrades not sure what setup yet
- Install pulley
- Have heads worked
- Maybe different HU

I've modded everycar I've owned well except for one I only owned it for six months. So the next car is going to be a G8 for my wife, guess what its going to get modded too.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

you guy's are mod monster's . that is crazy but i was bit too. don't have a page to list. but that's pretty cool to see these mod's put on.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

taz4141 said:


> you guy's are mod monster's . that is crazy but i was bit too. don't have a page to list. but that's pretty cool to see these mod's put on.


Your putting down quite abit to the ground, right?


----------

